# Dye Question



## Keith (Dec 13, 2013)

Has anyone ever used the liquid RIT Dye? Someone told me you could use it, and I checked out their website, and it also says it is possible. 

Just curious if the effects are the same as dyes designed for wood?


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes you can color wood with Rit dyes. These colors will not be as bright nor are they as color-fast (meaning that they fade more easily) as say, aniline dyes.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2013)

^^^ on the money....


----------



## RBcarving (Dec 14, 2013)

Its seems more expensive, but I use TransTint with DNA. In the end, it ends up MUCH brighter and cheaper. Anything stabilized with cactus juice I use Alumilite dyes.

Brad


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 14, 2013)

Are alumilite dyes usually really thick? I just bought some because I wanted to try to dye a piece of wood. I started to put some in the resin and it did not want to come out of that little bottle. I was squeezing that thing about as hard as I could and the tip of the bottle popped off and just about emptied into the resin


----------



## James (Dec 21, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> Are alumilite dyes usually really thick? I just bought some because I wanted to try to dye a piece of wood. I started to put some in the resin and it did not want to come out of that little bottle. I was squeezing that thing about as hard as I could and the tip of the bottle popped off and just about emptied into the resin


Usually the black and white alumilite are. The holes in the bottles are usually the problem, i either enlarge them with a small bit or just save time and take the top of and put the amount I need in the resin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

